# wandering at hwy speeds



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Alignment - first thing to check.


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

My thought would be taking it back to the dealer before posting it online.

just a thought though


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think they reduce the amount of toe-in to eek out the last tenth of a mpg. A little toe-in generally makes a car track straighter.


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Kansas59 said:


> ok, I have a Cruze Eco, 6 spd manual. Car drives awesome, steering and handling good except at hwy speeds. I have tires inflated to 35 psi per label, but car feels like driving in a crosswind but there is no wind. Pavement not grooved. It's almost like the electric steering is doing something funky or a bad sensor in steering system? any thoughts?


I experience the exact same thing. I just wrote it off as something to get used to as a characteristic of the skinny little GY tires. I'm used to 275's(R) and 255's(F) that I had on my SRT8.

So question is, is this a real issue or is it something to expect from a Cruze and that many others experience as well?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have been noticing this as well, sometimes people must think im drunk!!!!


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

What car did you drive before.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

It IS the matter of toe adjustment. I usually have to request my cars be aligned dead straight - No toe at all.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree, it has to do with the toe in adjustment. Have you hit any pot holes lately or do you drive over rough roads or not take your time over railroad crossings? That could also knock it out of alignment. The suspensions on these cars are light and it doesn't take much to knock them out of alignment. I would have it aligned to eliminate the issue. Also, front wheel drive cars are generally squirrelier than RWD vehicles and tend to pull towards one side.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

if an alignment does not fix the problem, then it has to be in the rack and pinion.
another suggestion - rotate the tires/wheels - front to rear and try that.


----------



## Kansas59 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have only had the car a week and have not hit any potholes. I have an appointment this Friday in response to member that was ? why I would post before going to dealer. Why wouldn't I post?


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Kansas59 said:


> I have only had the car a week and have not hit any potholes. I have an appointment this Friday in response to member that was ? why I would post before going to dealer. Why wouldn't I post?


Let us know what they deem to be the reason for it. Thanks!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Kansas59 said:


> ok, I have a Cruze Eco, 6 spd manual. Car drives awesome, steering and handling good except at hwy speeds. I have tires inflated to 35 psi per label, but car feels like driving in a crosswind but there is no wind. Pavement not grooved. It's almost like the electric steering is doing something funky or a bad sensor in steering system? any thoughts?


Any update on the root cause?


----------



## SuperMike (Jan 12, 2012)

My company just provided me with a new Cruze. I've had it two days and it has less than 300 miles and I too, have noticed the feeling of driving through a cross wind. So, thanks for the tip about the toe adjustment.

However, I have another issue and it too, may be related to the alignment. When I'm on a dead-straight length of highway and traveling at a steady speed, if I let my foot off of the accelerator, the car wants to change lanes to the right. And when I'm on a dead-straight length of highway and traveling at a steady speed, if I accelerate the car wants to change lanes to the left.

Could this also be an alignment or tire pressure issue? Is this related to the car being a FWD? Are the drive shafts on this car of unequal length and could this be a contributing factor?

Other than these two issues, I really like the car. And I like the idea of helping to put my countrymen and women back to work. Go USA!


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

SuperMike said:


> My company just provided me with a new Cruze. I've had it two days and it has less than 300 miles and I too, have noticed the feeling of driving through a cross wind. So, thanks for the tip about the toe adjustment.
> 
> However, I have another issue and it too, may be related to the alignment. When I'm on a dead-straight length of highway and traveling at a steady speed, if I let my foot off of the accelerator, the car wants to change lanes to the right. And when I'm on a dead-straight length of highway and traveling at a steady speed, if I accelerate the car wants to change lanes to the left.
> 
> ...


Sounds like torque steer to me... this is fairly normal in a FWD.


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine does this also.
Always in the direction of the slope towards the side of the road, but if its perfectly flat I can let go of the steering wheel an she stays straight..
Its annoying till you get used to it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I've noticed something similar in my car. I just write it off as a consequence of the factory alignment, the the tires, and a very sensitive electric steering.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

My 2012 M/T rs has the same issue... strait as an arrow unitl about 65mph or so, then she likes to drift left! this is BS shoulda bought a civic. too many dumb issues that GM ignores and denies!!!!!

only 4500mi on this car... baby it never more than the same old ride to work and home on clean roads... no potholes or railways to pass thru.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20126spdRS said:


> My 2012 M/T rs has the same issue... strait as an arrow unitl about 65mph or so, then she likes to drift left! this is BS shoulda bought a civic. too many dumb issues that GM ignores and denies!!!!!
> 
> only 4500mi on this car... baby it never more than the same old ride to work and home on clean roads... no potholes or railways to pass thru.


What, you think you would have been happier with a civic? The 2012 Civic is complete crap compared to the Cruze. Its such crap in fact that they needed to completely redesign it just to stay competitive. 

I don't see this as an issue. Other things to consider are the roads you're driving on. If you drive in the left lane, its usually banked a bit, so your car will have a natural tendency to shift to the left. Don't want to deal with it? Don't drive in the left lane.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What, you think you would have been happier with a civic? The 2012 Civic is complete crap compared to the Cruze. Its such crap in fact that they needed to completely redesign it just to stay competitive.
> 
> I don't see this as an issue. Other things to consider are the roads you're driving on. If you drive in the left lane, its usually banked a bit, so your car will have a natural tendency to shift to the left. Don't want to deal with it? Don't drive in the left lane.


At least honda admits their issues and fixes them, GM has done nothing but throw a blanket over all the cruze issues. would i have been more happy? maybe... am i nearly completely unhappy with GM to this point? absolutly! i have been an exclusive GM buyer since my first car. maybe a ford woulda been better... who knows! im getting this POS paid off and sold as fast as possible. 

i can assure you i will not buy another GM until they step up their game. sorry GM just another customer u dont give a sh*t about!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I cannot believe that not ONE person mentioned the *POSSIBILITY* of defective tires! I had this VERY problem with my 1999 Chrysler 300M for 10 1/2 months until I took control of the issue. The dealer(s) started with the usual BS- it's the crown in the road. Sorry, I've been driving new cars since I was 16 and the same roads also and NEVER had a car that felt like someone was under the hood pulling the wheel to go left right into the Jersey barrier! Then, they started with alignments again and again, then tire rotations again and again, then replaced rack and pinion steering components- can't recall what else they tried. FINALLY, one day after months of this BS, I picked up the phone and called Goodyear Corporate Headquarters and explained my dilemma. I asked if I could bring my car to one of their authorized dealers and have them drive the car. They made the arrangements and told me that if the tires were defective, they would replace them. The tire dealer called me at work and said that the tires were defective and they were all being replaced! The steel belted treads had separated.

Drove the same roads after that- NO pulling, drifting etc. STRAIGHT as an arrow! Some problems can be resolved with "life experience".


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

20126spdRS said:


> At least honda admits their issues and fixes them, GM has done nothing but throw a blanket over all the cruze issues. would i have been more happy? maybe... am i nearly completely unhappy with GM to this point? absolutly! i have been an exclusive GM buyer since my first car. maybe a ford woulda been better... who knows! im getting this POS paid off and sold as fast as possible.
> 
> i can assure you i will not buy another GM until they step up their game. sorry GM just another customer u dont give a sh*t about!


You don't seem to want this problem fixed. You seem to want to vent and complain without actually doing anything to fix your issue, expecting GM to come kiss your feet and beg you for forgiveness to be in your good graces. I'm exaggerating, but you get the idea. 

Issues are a part of buying a new car, especially one in the first couple of years of its production as a brand new model. My suspension makes popping noises while coming to a stop. I called up GM directly and had them deal with it. Apparently, they've redesigned the strut assembly and are in the process of manufacturing new stock to send to dealers. Does it suck? Sure, but as long as they cover it, I'm not complaining. 

It could be the roads you're driving on, it could be the way the alignment was set up from the factory, and it could be a consequence of the below quoted thread. Whatever the issue is, until you make some effort on your part to get the issue resolved, you won't get anywhere. 

OE Goodyear tires are such garbage that I can't wait to get rid of mine. I won't go out of my way to replace them till they're worn down though. I certainly wouldn't put it out of the question for the tires to be bad. 

However, what problem is there to admit to? There are plenty of people who don't have this issue. I don't have this issue. Sure, the electric steering is a bit sensitive when I'm on the road going over 60mph, but the car acts no differently otherwise than any other car I've driven. Its _different _from my 95 Regal and my 2000 Regal, but its not _broken_. If yours pulls to a direction and you're not even driving on the left lane, perhaps you should call GM and Goodyear just as the person below did because there's clearly something wrong. If it is the tires that are at fault, you would be in the exact same boat as if you had bought these tires yourself and they weren't on the car from the factory. That puts absolutely no blame on GM. 



fastdriver said:


> I cannot believe that not ONE person mentioned the *POSSIBILITY* of defective tires! I had this VERY problem with my 1999 Chrysler 300M for 10 1/2 months until I took control of the issue. The dealer(s) started with the usual BS- it's the crown in the road. Sorry, I've been driving new cars since I was 16 and the same roads also and NEVER had a car that felt like someone was under the hood pulling the wheel to go left right into the Jersey barrier! Then, they started with alignments again and again, then tire rotations again and again, then replaced rack and pinion steering components- can't recall what else they tried. FINALLY, one day after months of this BS, I picked up the phone and called Goodyear Corporate Headquarters and explained my dilemma. I asked if I could bring my car to one of their authorized dealers and have them drive the car. They made the arrangements and told me that if the tires were defective, they would replace them. The tire dealer called me at work and said that the tires were defective and they were all being replaced! The steel belted treads had separated.
> 
> Drove the same roads after that- NO pulling, drifting etc. STRAIGHT as an arrow! Some problems can be resolved with "life experience".


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

ONE other note- back in 1999, the tires were guaranteed by the tire company and not Chrysler. That said, NONE of the 3 "award winning 5-STAR" dealers ever suggested that MAYBE the tires were defective. Now that I think of it, 13 years later LOL..., why would they when they could continue to do warranty work and get reimbursed by Chrysler. I did find out from someone working at Chrysler in Auburn Hills, MI that they paid out about $3,600+ in warranty work on that lemon for the 3 years, 35,000 miles that I had the car!

Not sure if the tire companies are still responsible for tires. I have NEVER had that problem again since 1999.


----------



## blacksheep40 (Jun 9, 2012)

are you sure there is no wind? there is always a crosswind in kansas...


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the same issue with my 2013 1LT RS. The dealer found that the left side was toe'd out 0.1 degrees and reset the toe to specs. It did not cure the issue. I think the electric steering is too sensitive at dead center so that breathing on the steering wheel on the highway causes the car to wander. Back to the dealer to ask more questions.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

I noticed this when I first got my Cruze. I think part of it was that I drove a minivan before, and was used to making a lot of small, quick adjustments on the steering wheel. The Cruze's steering is a lot quicker, and the EPS is a lot more sensitive than the hydraulic PS on my old van. You can feel the EPS giving the wheel a nudge when you move it quickly. My preference would be for less power assist at highway speed, but since that's apparently not possible, I tried adjusting my driving style. Once I got used to using less pressure on the steering wheel and moving my hands slower, it got a lot better. After 4,000 miles as of today, I don't notice it so much.


----------



## mba200687 (Apr 1, 2012)

I noticed my car new car pulling at first and it ended up being my tire pressure. One of the front tires was different by 2psi.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

*U Need to buy Michelins*

I too had that feeling when driving on the OE Goodyear tires (Good name for them cuz they're only good for a year! LOL) and made me even more nervous when roads were wet, or heaven forbid when there was snow! I pretty much noticed that problem disappear after I replaced the OE tires with Michelin Primacy MXV4 tires w/service description 94H (do NOT buy Defenders!). The difference is like night and day, and I've also noticed that the cruise control doesn't turn off going around bumpy curves in the road or speeding down Interstate on-ramps due to the traction/stability control taking over. I feel much safer in the car in wet & snowy weather conditions now as well, and when my kids are in the car, that's what matters to me most!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have 30,000 miles on my car right now and I cannot wait to get rid of these crappy Goodyear tires. I absolutely am going to throw on a set of Michelin tires. In the meantime I have my tire pressure set at 40 psi and my Cruze Eco drives very nicely.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spaycace said:


> I too had that feeling when driving on the OE Goodyear tires (Good name for them cuz they're only good for a year! LOL) and made me even more nervous when roads were wet, or heaven forbid when there was snow! I pretty much noticed that problem disappear after I replaced the OE tires with Michelin Primacy MXV4 tires w/service description 94H (do NOT buy Defenders!). The difference is like night and day, and I've also noticed that the cruise control doesn't turn off going around bumpy curves in the road or speeding down Interstate on-ramps due to the traction/stability control taking over. I feel much safer in the car in wet & snowy weather conditions now as well, and when my kids are in the car, that's what matters to me most!


Thank you - I might actually try these Michelins. I have had nothing but poor handling in snow/ice with Michelins when compared to Bridgestones. I'm still on my OEM Goodyears and I'm starting to get the notch when I lane correct in the afternoons. I don't get it in the mornings when it's colder out, which really makes me think it's the tires. Are the Primacy MXV4s LRR tires? Off to get a tire rotation today to see if that helps.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S tires are also good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Thank you - I might actually try these Michelins. I have had nothing but poor handling in snow/ice with Michelins when compared to Bridgestones. I'm still on my OEM Goodyears and I'm starting to get the notch when I lane correct in the afternoons. I don't get it in the mornings when it's colder out, which really makes me think it's the tires. Are the Primacy MXV4s LRR tires? Off to get a tire rotation today to see if that helps.


"Notch" like the steering sticking? 

If so, it's a power steering issue...nothing to do with the tires.

I've hated every set of Bridgestones I've ever had. The ones that came on the Camry are HORRIBLE - the same car with a set of Michelins drives like an entirely different car. 

The MXV4s are great, but if you want an all-season that can do decent in snow too, I highly recommend the Continental DWS. They're not LRR, but they are a fantastic tire.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll report back this evening. I just had my tires rotated. Like I said earlier I only notice this when the tires can get warmer in the afternoons. I have had other tires go bad in strange ways as they aged and cause odd steering problems.

I put the Continental DWS on my wife's Toyota because of their snow traction. They stick so well that they caused the normal Toyota rightward drift to be so bad the car spent a week being aligned. The final fix, which I declined, was to replace the brand new Continental DWS with Michilen MXV4s because they don't stick to the road as well. Bridgestones tend to ride harsher than Michelins, but they stick to the road better in slick conditions.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Maybe the drifting problem is causes by the under shield mod? Weren't there complaints of drifting after the shield was cut?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Maybe the drifting problem is causes by the under shield mod? Weren't there complaints of drifting after the shield was cut?


It was noted that the difference was insignificant enough to not be a safety concern, but I don't know how significant it actually was on the highway. I declined the recall simply because I'm paying some very hard earned money for this car and I don't want it looking butchered and chopped up every time I get underneath it to do an oil change. 

That said, I don't think this is the cause of the drifting some people are experiencing. When my car was new, it would drift a bit on the highway, especially if there were wind gusts, but that has since stopped and the car drives straight and true.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It was noted that the difference was insignificant enough to not be a safety concern, but I don't know how significant it actually was on the highway. I declined the recall simply because I'm paying some very hard earned money for this car and I don't want it looking butchered and chopped up every time I get underneath it to do an oil change.
> 
> That said, I don't think this is the cause of the drifting some people are experiencing. When my car was new, it would drift a bit on the highway, especially if there were wind gusts, but that has since stopped and the car drives straight and true.


Either the alignment settled in, or you finally got used to the electric power steering. Not sure which it is for me, but I noticed the same thing. I felt like I was going all over the lane on the highway the first time I drove the Cruze over 70 mph. Straight and true since.

...except when the **** steering gets stuck in its notch. It's going in this weekend to have the steering rack replaced.



> I put the Continental DWS on my wife's Toyota because of their snow traction. They stick so well that they caused the normal Toyota rightward drift to be so bad the car spent a week being aligned. The final fix, which I declined, was to replace the brand new Continental DWS with Michilen MXV4s because they don't stick to the road as well. Bridgestones tend to ride harsher than Michelins, but they stick to the road better in slick conditions.


Not Turanzas. Terrible, awful, very bad tires. DWS might be a good match for the Cruze though.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hm, I haven't noticed and drift or problems otherwise since I got the car. Straight and true all the way even after the recall. No drift, no bad clutch, no coolant smell, no noises or radio interference...I picked a **** good car!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rodneyiii said:


> I have the same issue with my 2013 1LT RS. The dealer found that the left side was toe'd out 0.1 degrees and reset the toe to specs. It did not cure the issue. I think the electric steering is too sensitive at dead center so that breathing on the steering wheel on the highway causes the car to wander. Back to the dealer to ask more questions.


rodneyiii,
I understand your concerns with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer in regards to this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bridgestone Turanzas are great tires for a mini van. I'm not sure I'd put them on a passenger car simply because there isn't as much play in the suspension and the Turanzas have very stiff sidewalls.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Either the alignment settled in, or you finally got used to the electric power steering. Not sure which it is for me, but I noticed the same thing. I felt like I was going all over the lane on the highway the first time I drove the Cruze over 70 mph. Straight and true since.
> 
> ...except when the **** steering gets stuck in its notch. It's going in this weekend to have the steering rack replaced.
> 
> ...


I noticed that notch too, but didn't think much of it. Mine isn't very bad and it's only when I get on the highway. Is there supposed to be a TSB out for this?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I noticed that notch too, but didn't think much of it. Mine isn't very bad and it's only when I get on the highway. Is there supposed to be a TSB out for this?


On long, straight highway drives, mine does get stuck badly enough that it requires enough input from the steering to break it loose that it swerves a bit when it responds again. I don't notice it much around here since I'm constantly correcting where the lanes curve around construction, etc.

Not sure if there is a TSB or not (I will ask tomorrow morning), but I don't think there is a re-designed rack out at this point. In reading some here, some people have had the problem return again a few thousand miles after having it replaced. I wonder if it's a software issue where the sensors just stop listening for small input changes after 10 seconds or so?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like the Cobalt-constantly replacing steering racks, steering columns, intermediate shafts, all with the same exact part. Of course, the customer will be back again with the same issue. More monetary cost for GM, more time wasted for the customer, and then lost customers.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Why are they replaced on Cobalts? Similar issues?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Non stop. 5 years worth of the same exact part being produced even though GM knew they were defective. Seems like they haven't learned their lesson


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd said:


> Thank you - I might actually try these Michelins. I have had nothing but poor handling in snow/ice with Michelins when compared to Bridgestones. I'm still on my OEM Goodyears and I'm starting to get the notch when I lane correct in the afternoons. I don't get it in the mornings when it's colder out, which really makes me think it's the tires. Are the Primacy MXV4s LRR tires? Off to get a tire rotation today to see if that helps.


The size of tire on the Eco is a "Green-X" technology tire by Michelin, which means LRR. I have had these tires on my car for a lot of miles already and noticed NO drop in fuel economy over the OEM goodyears. I also have not seemed to have the bad luck in snow and ice that others complain of with Michelins ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've found that Michelins are hit and miss in the snow and ice. My wife's Intrepid came with OEM Michelins and your average radio flyer sled handled better in the snow. Replacing those Michelins with another model of model of Michelin was like night and day in the snow and ice. I'm sure other tire brands are the same way - some really good as all season and some really crappy as all season.

I really wonder about the tire companies sometimes. Most of them can produce absolutely fabulous tires but they allow the OEMs to force them to create crap tires with their name on the tire. Face it, if you get a really crappy tire (the LS's Firestones come to mind) when you buy a car, why would you want to replace that tire with one from the same tire manufacturer. I ran into this with my Fieros. My ECO MT is the first time I've had Goodyears since I replaced the absolutely atrocious Goodyear Eagle GTs on my Fiero GT with Bridgestone Potenza tires.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Btw, no TSB out on the steering sticking. I had to go back out there and duplicate the issue for them - driving straight at highway speeds. There are very few straight highways around here, but they did agree its a problem and will call GM Tech Assistance on Monday to help them with it (they have never seen it on a Cruze before). 

Obermd, mine actually seems to act up when it's colder. Today it was 60ish and difficult for me to get it to act up. 

Got a Silverado as a rental car. Awesome truck. Very bad on gas. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Jblackburn please keep me posted on this! Have the same issue sometimes even at lower speeds. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine was a little difficult to move while on-center. The steering column also started squeaking every time I moved the steering wheel while on-center. A liberal spray of Fluid Film onto the bushing that passes the steering column through the floor cured both issues instantly. IIRC I posted a thread about the steering column squeak. Neither problem has come back in a year. I hope it stays that way, since I can't run to the dealer and tell them to fix it under warranty anymore...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Mine was a little difficult to move while on-center. The steering column also started squeaking every time I moved the steering wheel while on-center. A liberal spray of Fluid Film onto the bushing that passes the steering column through the floor cured both issues instantly. IIRC I posted a thread about the steering column squeak. Neither problem has come back in a year. I hope it stays that way, since I can't run to the dealer and tell them to fix it under warranty anymore...


All of the time, or just after a few seconds of being at dead-center? This squeaking thing was a common problem with my old car (caused by the same thing)...but this feels kinda like some electric power steering sensor issue or something of the sort.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> this feels kinda like some electric power steering sensor issue or something of the sort.



My car did the same exact thing when taking a trip from WI to Texas & back around thanksgiving. I was only in Illinois at the time but with no service lights just kept driving.

Mine felt like the steering wheel dropped into a notch just right of center with slight corrections, even kinda felt like twitchy electric steering would pull this 1/8-1/4 inch to the right at times. 

Stopped about 4hours into drive for food, after 30minutes of sitting the car seemed to not do it as bad. after a few more hours it never did it again for the next 3,000+ miles. did something wear in? 

I was going to take it to the dealer but since there is no service lights & the issues seems to have disappeared I have not. I did get a service power steering message earlier this year but once I dropped off at the dealer they could not duplicate & said there was no stored codes.

Probably will take it in next week to have them document it at the very least, really glad it has not happened again. Really starting to hate all these little issues this car has & to hear people on this forum state its vender issues is a joke. GM has been building cars for 100+ years there is no excuse that parts are failing before 20,000miles.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> All of the time, or just after a few seconds of being at dead-center? This squeaking thing was a common problem with my old car (caused by the same thing)...but this feels kinda like some electric power steering sensor issue or something of the sort.


All the time. As soon as the wheel centered, it got a little sticky.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine appears to do this between 45 and 55 MPH. Below 45 and above 60 it doesn't do it. Tire rotation on Friday didn't help.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like GM is using the same supplier they used for the Cobalt. If so everyone involved with that decision should be fired


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Sounds like GM is using the same supplier they used for the Cobalt. If so everyone involved with that decision should be fired


Well said!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

spacedout said:


> My car did the same exact thing when taking a trip from WI to Texas & back around thanksgiving. I was only in Illinois at the time but with no service lights just kept driving.
> 
> Mine felt like the steering wheel dropped into a notch just right of center with slight corrections, even kinda felt like twitchy electric steering would pull this 1/8-1/4 inch to the right at times.
> 
> ...




spacedout,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have had with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> rodneyiii,
> I understand your concerns with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer in regards to this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,
Thanks for the interest. I have driven the car alot since having the alignment adjusted and am learning to deal with the sensitive steering. Does this car have "speed sensitive steering"? If so, it needs to de-sensitize the steering more at highway speed than it is currently doing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah it does. It's like cars with sensitive gas pedals. You get used to it. It's very weird at first coming from a car with traditional hydraulic steering. 

I usedta think my parents Accord was sensitive. Having not driven it in over 6 months, I was the designated driver for a trip recently. It now feels stiff to me compared to my Cruze. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

I mentioned this issue to one of our alignment techs yesterday as i also experience a wandering feeling as well as the car feeling squirrely on icy roads. He said they havent had any customer complaints so far about how these cars handle. to me it feels like the cars caster angle is out. only problem is finding an alignment guy who knows how to do alignments out of alignment specs that are dictated by gm and make them work better is pretty rare. most of these guys are entry level techs and dont know what the results of caster camber or toe in actually do, they just turn wrenchs till the arrow is in the green. If i tell him to give it more caster i get the deer in the headlights look LOL


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rodneyiii said:


> Stacy,
> Thanks for the interest. I have driven the car alot since having the alignment adjusted and am learning to deal with the sensitive steering. Does this car have "speed sensitive steering"? If so, it needs to de-sensitize the steering more at highway speed than it is currently doing.




rodneyiii,
Yes, as jblackburn has stated, it does have speed sensitive steering. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

